# AMT Enterprise Reissue - Old vs. New packaging



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I know that I am one of many modelers out there who could not wait for the reissue of the original AMT _Enterprise_ kit. Most, or all of us soon knew after the announcement that the kit itself would be the later tooling, albeit with a few refinements, and a new decal sheet. Since the changes it the kit itself have already been shown elsewhere, I thought I would do something different.

That leaves the box. Who wouldn't want a reproduction of the original "large box" release? I certainly would. Now that I have a few of the reissues in hand, I thought I would share some comparison photos between the reissue and one of the originals I still have.

First off - The box cover:

Original on the left, repro on the right.










Other than the slight difference in color saturation with the bottom text, the only real difference is that the reissue box is missing the tiny lettering within the white strip that contains the 1966 Desilu Productions copyright. The reissue also bears a flashy gold sticker on the wrapping in the shape of the uniform delta.

Next, is the "Kirk" side of the box:
Original on top, repro on the bottom.










Nearly the same, save for the original "as seen on NBC-TV" text removed on the far right panel. Kind of figured that they wouldn't include it.

Note: The color of Kirk's shirt in this photo is dead-on to the real on-set color.


On to the "Spock" side of the box:










Nearly the same, save for the change in the text of the "Features" box, eliminating any reference to the lights that were included in the original release. This panel also sports a slightly different shade of blue and a new company name and address.

Now, we see the ends:










Not much difference here at all, except for the kit numbers on the left panels: 921-200 for the original, and AMT610 for the reissue.

The original kit instructions were also reproduced for the reissue. We can see them side-by-side here. First is the front side comparisons:










Aside from the age difference, we can also see that they are not quite the same: The original is a tri-fold, while the reissue in folded in half. Again, the illustrations were altered on the reissue to eliminate any reference to the internal lighting feature of the original kit. A lack of grid lines is also apparent.

On the back side, the lack of lighting, inclusion of batteries, and a different stand are very apparent:










Last, but not least, is the decal sheets:










As you can see - HUGE difference here! This is probably the most noticeable difference between the two, and the best reason (aside from the repro box) to pick up this reissue. The decals are easily worth as much as the price of the entire kit.

All in all, I'm very happy with the reissue of the classic kit. Though not 100% authentic, it is a worthy effort, and I applaud Tom Lowe and Round 2 for sharing our passion of these original releases. I want to see many more.

So far, I have just two of the metal boxes, and many more of the cardboard reissues. The lack of grid lines are a nice change. My old hands thanking Tom Lowe and company for not having to scrape and sand them off ever again. I really am looking forward to the future reissues of the classic Spock kit and the Leif (UFO). I hope that they release the rest of them, too - in their original boxes. Or, as close as they can get.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent preview and comparison--thanks! I was hoping someone with the two kits would do just such a comparison. :thumbsup:

I agree about the decals. 

Also, while I'd prefer nacelle caps, fore and aft, more like the original and a more accurate deflector dish, I like the fact that they did the improvements they did.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I really wish they'd repop that original stand. It was a real classic.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comparison.

While I agree that the expanded decal set is nice, it appears that they are just scale-ups of the 1:1000 sheet. This would mean that the windows on the side of the primary hull won't go on straight, and a couple of other layout issues. (I'm hoping I'm wrong.)


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Mine arrived with only 1/2 of the instructions (no big deal)
and molding issues on the lower saucer !


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I bought one of the tin box Enterprise kits and I too had a slight molding error on the Lower Saucer.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

My lower saucer appears to be perfectly fine.

What's the nature of the molding issues?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Towards the front of the saucer my primary hull didn't form perfectly.The best way to decribe it.You see the indentations toward the rear of the primary hull where you attach the impulse engine piece.I have an indentation very similar to that near the front of the saucer that has to be filled.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Towards the front of the saucer my primary hull didn't form perfectly.The best way to decribe it.You see the indentations toward the rear of the primary hull where you attach the impulse engine piece.I have an indentation very similar to that near the front of the saucer that has to be filled.


What you're describing sounds like a short shot, where the molten plastic didn't quite fill the entire mold cavity. It should be a very rare occurrence, especially with the increased number of sprue gates for the upper and lower saucer parts. Anyway, sounds like an easy fix.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

No wonder you are called Trek Ace! That was a great compare-and-contrast. 

It is unfortunate about the stand being changed. That original one is much better. Looks like it's very similar to the first refit ERTL released and for the KTinga.

I'll be decaling my kits very soon, so will find out about the malfitting windows soon enough.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

WarpCore Breach said:


> My lower saucer appears to be perfectly fine.
> 
> What's the nature of the molding issues?


Mine is actually deformed/melted at the center and has brown spotting from burned plastic.
And yes, it's sealed in the bag... and the weird thing is that I have 1/2 of the instructions ! ? 
R2 says talk to the vendor, The vendor says talk to R2.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I remember you mentioning this once before and I was hoping I might be able to get a replacement Primary Hull from Round 2.I had planned to build it straight from the tin and just do some detail painting.Looks like this will be the one I will paint over completley.It doesn't sound too good about getting a replacement part for it Guy S.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Ditto.
I had planned on not painting it and building it the way I first built it in 1970, straight out of the box with very minimal paint.
I'm not buying another one at $20 just to replace the lower saucer.
Basically.... I've got a pretty box.
Cant tell you how the customer service of 2009 pales with the AMT customer service of 1970........


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

It's sad when the manufacturer tells you to deal with the vendor... who only sells the product!

Some major customer relation problems there, for sure.

The tin box version isn't here yet. Not sure if I will get one; they're gonna be expensive here, probably $40. The regular version cost $30.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

I was going to purchase the tin box... not now.


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

It seems to me that major defects like those described should have come under the watchful eye of "quality control." Isn't anyone looking at this stuff as it gets bagged and boxed? Whatever happened to pride in craftsmanship and customer service? Most companies would replace the damaged part, no questions asked. It does not bode well for the future of any company that doesn't take your complaint seriously. And most retailers will replace an item if they can and "Return to Vendor" the duds. It seems to be a sad reflection of how things are going in this country these days.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I discovered the tin box is a very handy container for my vast collection of aftermarket Trek decals!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I agree with JP, I miss the original stand. It was tres classey.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If you're interested in what became of some of the original first-run model boxes, the tops of many of them were used in creating posters and banners for the demonstration outside of KNBC-TV channel 4 by Star Trek fans back in 1968 in order to save the show for a third season:


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Notice some of the posters the fans are holding have pictures of the Original AMT Enterprise model kit box art.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I think that was the point....


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Talking about boxes..
My first model USS Enterprise was ordered from a Detroit address in a Johnson Smith Company comic book add. I seem to remember that it took awhile to arrive. But when it did it was in a brown cardboard box. :0
I still have a few parts of that kit in a different brown box today.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! That's when nerds were REAL outcasts-unlike the cool, hip geeks of today!

Greasy hair and coke-bottle glasses! If hair oil were diamonds and pimples were gold . . . :freak:

Whatever happened to the good ol' days?


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

They're inside these old boxes of kits...........


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

I didn't know that Andy Griffith liked Star Trek! (look at the second picture)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Capt_L_Hogthrob said:


> I didn't know that Andy Griffith liked Star Trek! (look at the second picture)


I thought that was Dr. Roger Korby


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Just an update.... Bob Plant made sure to take care of me...
Just took a little longer than expected but was worth the wait.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow. Just digging through a bunch of junk down the basement and came across the front end of the secondary hull from a first mold set E. (Know it didn't come with lights, so it's not totally original.)

Just need to drop it in some simple green to get the 1mm thick brushed paint off of it and I can graft it into my new re-release. Nah, I'll just wait 'til JT Resin comes out with their accurizing kit - it was great to see, though


----------



## prcn2 (May 26, 2009)

*amt U.S.S. Enterprise Space Ship Model Kit 1966 MIB, not assembled*

:woohoo:*FOR SALE:* I have an _original 1966 amt U.S.S. Enterprise Space Ship Model Kit, MINT in the box, not assembled_, stickers still on the original sheet, instructions look like they have never been unfolded. The saucer section has been detached from the sprues, but all other items are attached to the sprues. The box is in almost PERFECT shape, it has some MINOR edge damage on the top left corner of the side of the box, about 1" long. The box is not yellowed or smelly. My Dad bought this back in the 60s...and never assembled it! Would love for this to go to a loving home! I can post photos if you are interested. THANKS!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

By all means, let's see some pics.


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

pagni said:


> Ditto.
> I had planned on not painting it and building it the way I first built it in 1970, straight out of the box with very minimal paint.
> I'm not buying another one at $20 just to replace the lower saucer.
> Basically.... I've got a pretty box.
> Cant tell you how the customer service of 2009 pales with the AMT customer service of 1970........


Your contract of sale is with the retailer you bought it from. He should replace or refund you and then recoup from AMT himself. You paid the retailer for a product that must be fit for purpose. The retailer has not done that. Don't be fobbed off.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I never realized it but the original decal sheet is actually pretty accurate! By the time I bought the kit they were already doing the sheets with multiple starship names and numbers and the thick block lettering that I always assumed had been used before--the original sheets feature the thinner lettering that's a pretty good match for the type on the actual miniature.


----------



## prcn2 (May 26, 2009)

I will try to get some photos posted tonight or tomorrow. Thanks for your interest, and I will get back here and get photos up asap!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I read somewhere that round 2 is planning a second run of the tin with different Box Art.


----------



## prcn2 (May 26, 2009)

*PHOTOS of 1966 Enterprise Model Kit*

Here are the photos of the amt U.S.S. Enterprise Space Ship Model Kit from 1966. The kit is in mint condition, only a couple of the pcs. are seperated from the sprues. All decals are intact on the original sheet, lights are still sealed in original package, ALL parts are here, including brackets and screws.

My Dad gave this to my two young sons so they could earn some money to buy a Wii...so please make an offer! THANKS!:thumbsup


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't Thiiiiink so....

The original I had, had amber domes

and the Dish looks like the later, smaller reissue

<update>
I take it back about the sensor dish, but the domes lit up on mine and you are showing the white plastic versions


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

No,hes got the first issue kit from 1966.I've had it.I can see the larger sensor dish in the picture and the Warp Drive domes were not Amber till the Second issue of the kit in 1968.In the first issue the Domes were solid


----------



## prcn2 (May 26, 2009)

*1966 amt Enterprise MORE PHOTOS*

Here, I hope this clarifies your questions. The domes are green.

The box shows it to be the 1966 Desilu issue.

If you need further clarifications, closeup photos or any other information, let me know!

Thanks!

:wave:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Guy is correct.

The second issue added the orange power domes and engine lights. The first issue contained opaque power domes and lighting only for the clear saucer domes.


----------



## prcn2 (May 26, 2009)

*Colored domes....*

I was just doing some research and I read one place that the first issue actually had various and random colors of the clear domes....go figure! So I guess we know they were available in amber/orange and green like in the set I have.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I was talking about the nacelle domes. The saucer parts were always the clear green.

Mea Culpa, tho. I never figured there was a version _earlier_ than the abmer domed one.


----------



## prcn2 (May 26, 2009)

*Domes....*

I am figuring this out right along with you! So the saucer domes were clear green in the original version that was lighted. It was then in the LATER issues that the nacelles had an amber color clear dome part. RIGHT?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Correct.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

You're getting it right, now. I'm old enough to have bought each version as it was released. I bought the new ones for new features, plus my paint skills kept improving. (Okay, and the nacelle struts frequently snapped at the connection point in the secondary hull--especially when my brothers and I threw Frisbees in the house. That sold more kits for AMT.)

The first release only had two grain o' wheat bulbs for the green-tinted bridge domes on the saucer. The nacelle end caps were each molded in one piece of white plastic.

The second release had amber (though I've also seen them in red) nacelle end caps and two more grain o' wheat bulbs to light them up. I believe that version came in a different box.

I'm very happy Round 2 has brought back the original box, but I wish it was also the original tooling. Over the years AMT made many ill-advised changes to the kit and made it less accurate IMO. I suppose the original molds are long gone.

Lee

P.S. - It's easy to correct the diameter of the original issue sensor dish. Just chuck it into your Dremel tool and spin it against sandpaper until the diameter is right.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

The Original A.M.T.Tooling was used from 1966 till 1975.From what I have read the Original Mold was Aluminum.When Star Trek soared in popularity the Original Enterprise mold was worn out.It was not meant for a long term run because A.M.T.didn't expect Star Trek to be as Popular as it was.The mold was redone in 1975 and even though the newer version of the model lacks certain accurate details the Original Enterprise kit had it does fit together better.And the Warp Nacelles line up better.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

I agree about the fit and lineup, Guy. But, in general, the tooling revision felt dinky and more toy-like. To me, at least. And the decals were horrible.I am pretty sure there was more than one set of molds. When I visited AMT's plant in Troy, MI, in 1976, they were stamping out the revised E around the clock. The guy I spoke with, the late Bill Brown, said they ran them every day to meet the demand. Anyone following the kit very closely saw slight revisions throughout the run.It'd be interesting to see a super-detailed analysis of that--at least the uber-geek in me thinks so!Lee


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Lee Staton said:


> IAnyone following the kit very closely saw slight revisions throughout the run.It'd be interesting to see a super-detailed analysis of that...


I know such a case study has been conducted within the last couple of years, but I've forgotten where I saw it (what else is new).

It may have been in one of the sci-fi modeling magazines... help me out here, guys.

I got my first Enterprise kit in, I believe, 1967. It came in the large reissue box (sans the original illustrative box art), and featured the amber nacelle caps and green-tinted sensor domes. I'll never forget how frustrated my dad got trying to attach those accursed warp pods, lol.

I have no idea how many times and in how many different incarnations I've built that particular model. At least ten, and the number is probably closer to twenty.

Man oh man, what a classic.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Here is an article over at the CultTVMan site that was written by modeler Jay Chladek a few years back. It is quite accurate in chronicling the details of the many releases of the kit.

http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/tabid/74/ctl/ArticleView/mid/408/articleId/6/Default.aspx

I own every incarnation of the kit since it's first release, and each one has it's own unique good or bad feature in comparison to the others. I think it was probably easier to make the more screen accurate-looking model from the earlier releases (especially since a few of the first-release kits wound up on screen) than the later versions. 

I never much cared for the later "whole fleet" decal in place of the original issue. The NFL-type block lettering was too condensed to be accurate, but that was easily cured by just using model railroad decals in place of those inaccurate ones.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Jay did a masterful job! I think I've built every version more than once over the years!

Lee


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

They changed that kit virtually every time they did a run on it. The lights, the clear parts, the base, the nacelle connectors, until the final revision around 1976 or 77 which virtually retooled the entire kit. You don't realize exactly how much was changed until you sit down and compare an early run to the later run.

Face it, attaching those damn nacelles was a nightmare for any kid.

Steve


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The nacelle setup was probably the only thing the '76 retooling got right.


----------

